# Outdoor Enclosure Questions



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi. I have a 3x5 foot spot and 3x10 foot spot outside to make some type of inexpensive enclosure. I need ideas, but I have a rough idea of what I would like to do. I live in Sacramento, Ca. The high temperatures here are about 108-110 F for the hottest. The lows are usually about 30-40 F for the coldest. I really don't know what I would want in there though, except it would have to be as inexpensive as I could get away with and not too much maintanace. Please give me your imput.

I have been looking for any type of lizard that can live ALL YEAR ROUND in my backyard. Spain has a few areas that have somewhat of a similiar climate as I o here. Then next is picking one out that is somewhat inexpensive.

What i was contemplating now if Jeweled Lacertas. I can getthem off of the internet, 3 small juvis for $100 + $35 shipping.

Does anyone have any ideas as of what lizards/monitors. I looked at Cloumbian B&W Tegu because of the sale price of $25 form $89.99, but they are not anywhere near the temperment of a Argentine B&W Tegu and they can't be kept outside all year round in my area.

Anyway, please someone give me some ideas for an outdoor enclosure and/or ideas of reptiles. Here is one site that I looked at, but I wanted more ideas: http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/caging.html

Sorry for the long post, but I have asked a number of sites and am still looking for more answers. Thanks.

-Weston-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Westin, Lacertas are right up your alley, you need to look at Agama International's website and see what Bert has available, I strongly recommend jeweled lacertas...


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. The reason I found out about them was from be asking bert what would work that he had. He has jeweled lacertas for $100 for three babies. Then plus $35 shipping. Where are you located CrocKeeper?? Thanks for the information. Is there anything else that you would recommend, lizard wise?? And do you know of any plans that i could follow to make the lizard happy in Sacramento, CA??

-Weston-


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

TX and TN Westin....

Other lizards that night work for you ....hmmm Eastern Water Dragons, with some heat available to them on the coldest winter days and nights....or may be Native US species like collard lizards, leopard lizards, or cneminophorous species...personally I think the lacertas wil be more rewarding for you, as they are beautifull, incredibly entertaining, and when they begin to reproduce for you, they are worth more than the others....


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, thanks. Do you know atwhat age they are sexually mature?? Also, do you know of any plans for outdoor terrariums??

-Weston-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Just curious here, how low can temperatures get in Sacramento?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I live in Sacramento, Ca. The high temperatures here are about 108-110 F for the hottest. The lows are usually about 30-40 F for the coldest.


In his first post....(shhhh don't tell anybody)









Glad to see ya have some free time Ace...how are ya settling in?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > I live in Sacramento, Ca. The high temperatures here are about 108-110 F for the hottest. The lows are usually about 30-40 F for the coldest.
> 
> 
> In his first post....(shhhh don't tell anybody):rasp:
> ...










I guess I'm not settling as well as I thought!
Won't the humidity of the area also affect the cool feel of lower temperatures (I know they do in Louisiana where I'd never keep a lizard outside year round)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It does to an extent, but that humidity also gives you dew in the mornings on plants in the enclosure ensuring a clean water supply, especially for juveniles....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looked up info on Lacerta (a lizard I know relatively little about).
Very cool idea, let me add one more thing; if they can live year round
outdoors they are a potential exotic species. Be very careful about eggs,
juveniles, escapes, etc.

I know you know this but it bears repetition. Pics of the setup would be great.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

blackpirhana said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you know atwhat age they are sexually mature?? Also, do you know of any plans for outdoor terrariums??
> 
> -Weston-


 There are screened in things like this...

They are escape proof, good size, and can be carried indoors (for lots of good reasons). Downside; not clear like glass (duh...)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This one's a little bigger. I don't think the synapsid reptile descendent is included though... They're called reptariums


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I am making my own reptarium outside, so I could integrate that sort of design into my design. I was just wondering if there was anything that I would need to have, like more insulation or what. Anyway, yes I did think about escapes. I will be sure not to let them get out because that would impose one more stupid animal restriction in California.


----------

